# Portland Port Looking for a replacement Tug



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Portland Port News... The Port is looking to replace one of their older tugs (The Ex Dog Class Tug Dalmatian / Sandsfoot Castle) with a more modern ASD. The Sandsfoot Castle is now up for sale and will no longer be used after the end of the year. Thought you might like to know.


----------

